# Columbia superb question...



## bikesnbuses (Nov 26, 2007)

What brand (brands) of front drum brake did Columbia use in the 1950 era?Thanks!!


----------



## Classicriders (Dec 4, 2007)

I have seen them with Sturmey Archer front drum brakes.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Dec 5, 2007)

Thank you!!Thats what mine has..Jeff


----------

